
Valve Releases Steam Link Beta for Raspberry Pi - regnerba
https://steamcommunity.com/app/353380/discussions/6/1743353164093948391/
======
regnerba
When Valve announced the cancelation of the Steam Link I was fairly sad as I
thought it was an amazing device that got a lot of use in our house.

Seeing the release of this it makes more sense. I cannot imagine they were
making much money on the Steam Link's.

